# Dixie Stampede Hen rub???



## ASH556

Call me crazy, but I love the hen they serve @ Dixie Stampede.  What's the dry rub seasoning they use?

Thanks!


----------



## Agent 732

not sure about the hen but I love that soup they serve...its awesome.


----------



## DMH

I was at the dixie stampede this past thursday and was wondering the same thing that chicken was good.


----------



## nkbigdog

DMH said:


> I was at the dixie stampede this past thursday and was wondering the same thing that chicken was good.



Never seen that Avatar but would like to know that story! As far a the Dixie Stampede never heard of it or been there


----------



## jeremy mccollough

would like to know that story too....intresting looking deer what is up with him? and yes dixie stampede is somemore good eating and show is good too.


----------



## Mud Minnow

Me too, looks like you took that deer down with a stiff right hook.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

How would you rate the Dixie Stampede?  I have never been.  How expensive would it be and would it be a nice weekend gettaway for me and my wife


----------



## rip2k3

This is pretty close:

Poultry Rub

Ingredients

1 tablespoon garlic powder
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1/2 teaspoon poultry seasoning
1/8 teaspoon ground cumin
1/8 teaspoon ground thyme
1/8 teaspoon finely ground black pepper

Directions
In a small bowl, combine all the ingredients thoroughly and store in an airtight container for up to 3 months.


----------



## ASH556

rip2k3 said:


> This is pretty close:
> 
> Poultry Rub
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 tablespoon garlic powder
> 2 teaspoons salt
> 1 teaspoon dried basil
> 1 teaspoon dried oregano
> 1 teaspoon paprika
> 1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper
> 1/2 teaspoon poultry seasoning
> 1/8 teaspoon ground cumin
> 1/8 teaspoon ground thyme
> 1/8 teaspoon finely ground black pepper
> 
> Directions
> In a small bowl, combine all the ingredients thoroughly and store in an airtight container for up to 3 months.



AWESOME!  Thank you!


----------



## 4HAND

We were there several years ago & were pleasantly surprised at how good the food was.

The Dixie Stampede is like a dinner theatre. The one we went to is in Pigeon Forge. I think they closed the one in Orlando.


----------



## ASH556

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> How would you rate the Dixie Stampede?  I have never been.  How expensive would it be and would it be a nice weekend gettaway for me and my wife



It'll cost you about $80 for two people.  It's a dinner show with horse acrobatics, some humor, lots of songs.  I enjoy it.  

As far as a getaway, check out some cabins in Pigeon Forge.  We spend 4 days there for around $600 including cabin rental, fuel there/back, and food/entertainment.


----------



## Gun Guru

Love the chicken and especially the soup. You mite also want to try the Christmas show when the time rolls around.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> It'll cost you about $80 for two people.  It's a dinner show with horse acrobatics, some humor, lots of songs.  I enjoy it.
> 
> As far as a getaway, check out some cabins in Pigeon Forge.  We spend 4 days there for around $600 including cabin rental, fuel there/back, and food/entertainment.



That is not too bad.  I was thinking of surprising my wife with maybe a long weekend getaway.  What cabins did you stay in?


----------



## ASH556

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> That is not too bad.  I was thinking of surprising my wife with maybe a long weekend getaway.  What cabins did you stay in?



http://www.yourcabin.com/

Timber Tops, I've used them since my honeymoon in '07 and never been disappointed.


----------

